

Show HN: Big League Fantasy - Fantasy Football for the Social Web - sbauch
http://www.bigleaguefantasy.com

======
twelvedigits
I'm fairly obsessed with fantasy football, but I have no idea what this game
is about from reading your homepage. Also, launching one day before the season
doesn't give me a lot of time to decide whether to commit to something for the
season. Keep at it -- there's lot of ground to break in fantasy. I work on a
fantasy product (<http://www.footballverdict.com>) and it's a fun space. We
can swap user acquisition strategies and highs and lows.

~~~
sbauch
I've come across Football Verdict before, love the clean design! I'm
definitely having trouble explaining how the game works in few enough words
for a landing page, so fair critique there.

This is a one man side-project, so I wish I could have launched sooner, but
I'm just happy I got it out the door before the season started.

Let's definitely connect - I'll reach out!

------
crabasa
This may or may not be useful for your users, but my company (Twilio) is
providing free conference calls for FF drafts up until the NFL season starts.
Just an FYI:

<http://fantasyfootball.twilio.ly>

~~~
sbauch
That's a great marketing move...wouldn't expect anything else from Twilio!
It's not really of use to my users though - drafting happens independently of
other users.

------
instakill
Looking nice. Submitted to Reddit for you
[http://www.reddit.com/r/sports/comments/zc5dt/af_social_fant...](http://www.reddit.com/r/sports/comments/zc5dt/af_social_fantasy_football_league/)

~~~
sbauch
Thanks, much appreciated!

~~~
endersshadow
You should also check out /r/fantasyfootball -- there may be some junkies
there that would love to do this.

~~~
sbauch
Done...thanks for the suggestion!

------
unwind
Annoying typo in the submission title (s/foobtall/football/).

~~~
sbauch
thanks yeah that was annoying...fixed!

